# Carp Madness 2013 KY Afield



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone watch this show this weekend ? Carp Madness 2013 (6000 pds of asian carp in one boat) anyone know where you can watch the whole show youtube has a small bit on it . SCARY STUFF for the Ohio River


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

They just had a first ever commercial fishermans tournament on Barkley and Kentucky lakes two day tournament yielded 80,000# of those Asian Carp................Doc


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I saw the show, incredible and you know they didn't even make a dent in the population.

I am thinking this may have something to do with Ky continuing to allow netting in the river. I do not agree with the commercial fishing for native species but I think KY is wanting to encourage, not discourage, these guys and develop a market for the carp meat. KY makes a lot of $$$$ off the sport fishing industry and it is not hard to imagine these carp ruining the native fish populations very soon.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

80,000 lbs man that is crazy .One good thing that came out of the short youtube that I saw . I now know how many fish were in that 24 ft seaark that was running hoop nets on the Ohio river about 6000lbs.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw the show Saturday. A lot of interesting information was shared. Surprisingly, they just taped the show on the 12th and 13th so maybe they will get out more info soon. 

KY DFW Asian Carp Tourney No new info on this site, just the announcement for the tourney. It does explain what KY Afield broadcast for those that missed it.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

what day and time is kentucky afield on?


----------



## clyde12 (Mar 27, 2013)

Carp Madness 2013 KY Afield show here:


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Clyde for the post


----------

